# Tilt Table Test



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I had the tilt-table test done today...It is a non-invasive test, but boy do I feel sick!! They strapped me to the table, and after 25 minutes I was just starting to feel faint, so they gave me a spray of nitroglycerine sublingually (under my tongue) to speed up the process. I'm fighting a headache, but finally getting hungry (had the test at 10 this morning). My blood pressure dropped, and boy did my pulse race!! If anyone else has to get it done, it really is not so bad. lol Not that you would think that after reading this post...the doctor will evaluate the results, and since it's a holiday weekend I'll call Tuesday to see what the verdict is. Thanks for all the positive vibes and well-wishes! 







 Take care!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

MrsMason,Sorry, I've been away while I recuperate from major surgery, so I'm confused as to why you had a tilt-table test. Also, what exactly is it and why is it done?Thanks.Hope the test results are good news!!Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM, hope everything comes back okay,but I know you want to get to the bottom of these fainting spells. I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks guys! Well, Feisty, I have been having recurrent fainting spells, and the tilt table test is designed to cause one while you are connected to a heart monitor and bp cuff to see what your body is doing exactly, and how to fix it. I hope your recovery is going well!Thanks Weener. I enjoyed chatting with you the other day! I'll keep you posted on the results and everything. Thanks for the well wishes!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Mrs. Mason,Any diagnosis from your tilt-table test? My daughter had this done at the request of a seizure specialist after having "spells" for 6 years. She had been diagnosised with partial complex seizures simply because no one could figure out what the problem was. The tilt test put her into full blown symptoms immediately! She sees a cardiologist now and has a couple of problems, but the problem is maintained well with a simple blood pressure medication and another medication to keep her blood pressure stable rather than the ups and downs it was doing on its own. When the blood pressure dropped she did too! The mid-leading symptom was flailing of the extremities thus the seizure diagnosis.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

WOW! I sure am glad they were able to help your daughter. I should have called today for the results, since it was a holiday weekend today was the first day the doctor would have been able to look at my read-out. BUT, this fibro-fog made me totally forget. I had even written myself a note. Doh! I'll call tomorrow, and let y'all know what happens! Thanks for thinking of me  ~Mrs. Mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

OK, I called the doctor today to get the results and she is out of town for the week due to a family emergency. I had another fainting spell today in the meantime. Why, oh why do doctors have to be real people with actual lives? lol Oh well, guess I'll learn patience one way or another.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi MrsMason, I'm glad you survived the tilt-table test. I hope it leads to some effective treatment for you and a proper diagnosis. Let us know won't you!


----------

